# Michigan thumb



## Darkthunderplotts (Oct 28, 2013)

Dose anyone train in the thumb or is it a 50 mile hike to train and prepare a dog for IPO/Schutzund


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Traveling is usually a given when training! If you don't have to drive for an hour or more, you are fortunate.

There are a couple clubs in the area, Blue Water working dogs in Holly, Pat Carpenter's field. No website, but they do have a fb page(as most clubs seem to be doing more and more, instead of running a website): https://www.facebook.com/BlueWaterWorkingDogs?ref=stream&hc_location=stream
There are also a couple fb MI working dog pages, ask there too.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/easternk9/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/109903339084373/

I know of a couple groups that do more PSA or FR style training(though not in the thumb), if you want to check them out.... Welcome 
this one does FR 
Untitled Document
This link has contact info on another group that trains in the Flint area, I don't know if they have a club, but a helper I train with goes there regularly to work dogs. HOWARD'S WORKING AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIERS


----------



## Darkthunderplotts (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks there are three all about the same distance Saginaw is Falconhurst Clio and sundog in almont sundog is a private trainer not a club though a couple close to work but can't see asking her to sit in the dog box that long my hounds couldn't care less but they sleep almost all day anyhow unless you walk outside with tracking collars then they wake up


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When you train in the sport, it is a given the dogs are crated for most of the day with the exception of their time on the field and tracking....they don't mind it because that time "in the box" is good so they can process what they possibly learned during their sessions and the downtime is fine for most dogs. You can always give them a break while others are working. Contact some of the groups, there may be someone living local to you that might want to train with you, or some even have their own field set up...always good to check things out, regardless. Get on those fb pages and ask, everyone is usually happy to help out with suggestions.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Johannes Grewe's group is up that way, but I would have to find out where. They have a trial the 16/17. I will let you know when I hear back with contact information.


----------



## Darkthunderplotts (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks I spoke with Johannes last night for a few minutes seems like a nice fella they work out of Hale it looks like everyone is closing up for the winter. She won't be old enough for this till next spring anyhow so this winter its basic obedience and building the muscle and mind to be able to work long walks in the timber at night following the hounds hunting after her rabies shot


----------

